# Unithroid Shortage



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

For those that use Unithroid I have done my research as I was informed there is no 125 or 150mcg available from the manufacturer until at best end of June.

In an attempt to find it at a drug store that may have had supply I was unsuccessful. My local CVS has discontinued it completely due to the shortage.

This leaves me for the 1st time in 10 years with a decision of what drug to switch to - while I wait this out. My decision is 2 different prescriptions for 100mcg Unithroid and 25mcg Unithroid.

The pharmacies were eager to switch my brand and neither local or mail order pharmacy encouraged labs is 6 weeks after switching. *** I'm posting this so you are aware - anytime you change manufacturers you MUST lab within 6 weeks to see how your body is absorbing as different manufacturers use different fillers and we all react differently.*

Be aware - be proactive and - be in charge of your own wellness -


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up -- Unithroid was next on my list. Guess not!

In other related news, I've discovered that while brand-name Levoxyl is *technically* available from Pfizer (as of Feb. 2014), no pharmacy I've spoken with has it in stock, and on top of that they seem very reluctant to try and order it. Many think the recall is still in effect. Some warn of a high price. One pharmacist even said, "Don't bother changing. They are all the same." Even more suggest brand-name Synthroid as a replacement. (FYI, Synthroid is now made by AbbVie, a spinoff from Abbott.) They've gotta be loving the shortage of other thyroid drugs, in fact:

"Abbott in 2012 reported $461 million in sales of Synthroid worldwide in the first 9 months of the year, The Wall Street Journal reports. AbbVie, which officially became its own entity this month, sells Synthroid in the U.S. and Abbott sells it outside of the U.S.

Read more: New manufacturing issues lead AbbVie to 2nd Synthroid recall..."

Per Pfizer (800-533-4535), if your pharmacy doesn't have Levoxyl in stock, they need to order it though their wholesaler. Hopefully others have better luck!


----------

